# tire cleaner and coatings?



## stock04yellow (Jun 18, 2015)

What does everyone recommend or use for cleaning tires and coatings for their finish?

Ive been lazy the past couple of years and have been using tire spray foam from either black magic or megs on my daily drivers. It cleans the brown off and leaves a like new matte finish without the slinging or mess. But I know there is better stuff that cleans better and lasts longer. 

In the past I used bleach white that my father had laying around, but it always seemed to brown my tires no matter how many times I scrubbed. I followed that up with armor all, but I quickly learned what I mistake that stuff was. If I could only get my father to stop using it, haha.

I use ultima tire and trim guard on the exterior plastics but hate using it on tires with a large sidewall because it seems like a waste of product.


----------



## zwarren (Feb 8, 2015)

I use chemical guys VRP for tire dressing and like it.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

I use the tire foam too; spray on a good amount then go back and wipe off the excess once it's mostly dry. I've heard it's not good for your tires but can't remember why. It's easy and the tires look good afterwards.


----------



## House of Wax (Aug 27, 2015)

Tuf Shine is the way to go. Best tire cleaner out there and their coating lasts a loooooong time with no maintenance other than wiping the tire down whenever you wash the car. 

TUF SHINE Tire Appearance Kit

Application is pretty easy as long as you take your time and get the tire completely cleaned from any previous dressings and dirt.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I've tried virtually every tire shine on the market in 30 years. Most are junk many fling tar on your fenders. I tried this and its bar none the best I have ever used.

If you like shine this cannot be topped. If you like a semi shine you can achieve it.. watch the video. 

Adam's Polishes Tire Shine | Tire Dressing


----------



## Badkat (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm an all "Meguiars" guy myself when it comes to detailing a car.
Complete article in detailing here: http://badgoatracing.com/detailingproducts/


----------



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

I have been using a product in a spray can called "Fluid Film" I undercoat my wintah cars/ truck with it,lubes up anything and after the tires are clean..I spray some fluid film on and wipe off....looks and stays good looking !!! It has sheep lanolin in it and will not wash away like many other lubricants. I have been in the Autobody business for 40 years and tried it all.


----------



## meekergto (Jun 11, 2015)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I've tried virtually every tire shine on the market in 30 years. Most are junk many fling tar on your fenders. I tried this and its bar none the best I have ever used.
> 
> If you like shine this cannot be topped. If you like a semi shine you can achieve it.. watch the video.
> 
> Adam's Polishes Tire Shine | Tire Dressing



+1 best stuff I've ever used!


----------



## redmanf1 (May 10, 2016)

Good stuff




Badkat said:


> I'm an all "Meguiars" guy myself when it comes to detailing a car.
> Complete article in detailing here: Mark Quitter Racing - Auto Detailing. Tips on how to prorperly detail your car. | Mark Quitter Racing


----------

